# Mistral worktops



## Lons (10 Sep 2010)

I'm getting to the stage where our new utility can be fitted out and existing kitchen replaced.

As I won't have time to make carcases and oak doors, I'm outsourcing from a local manufacturer but I'm seriously considering the "mistral" range of worktops instead of our original plans for granite as cost is a major factor due to quantity needed.

I don't have a problem working or fitting it as I have some experience of Corian, but would be interested if any of you guys have direct experience of this particular product.


http://www.karonia.com/
http://www.kitchenappliancecentre.co.uk ... ngaro.html


cheers

Bob


----------



## chippy1970 (11 Sep 2010)

It looks similar to LUXOR which is another quartz containing work surface. I had to price some up for a customer years ago and it was expensive but it was the one with all the multi coloured reflective chunks in it.


----------



## Lons (11 Sep 2010)

chippy1970":2kl4gcjn said:


> It looks similar to LUXOR which is another quartz containing work surface. I had to price some up for a customer years ago and it was expensive but it was the one with all the multi coloured reflective chunks in it.



Thanks Chippy

Did you actually fit it or was it just a quote?

It's still expensive at well over £500 a length so more than £3500 for basic material but what attracts me is that I can save a hell of a lot of add on cost by cutting out for undermount sinks and hob and can cut the spashback and upstands myself as well as all the polished edges. that adds up to a sizeble saving.

cheers
Bob


----------



## ashfell (5 May 2011)

hi have just fitted my first lot of these tops really good stuff heavy though and exspensive tooling need the best router festool OF2200 and mirka sander need any info just email me or check out my website, 

cheers richard


----------



## Lons (6 May 2011)

ashfell":8n62nord said:


> hi have just fitted my first lot of these tops really good stuff heavy though and exspensive tooling need the best router festool OF2200 and mirka sander need any info just email me or check out my website,
> 
> cheers richard



Thanks Richard but way out of date.

I've fitted 3 kitchens with it now and have a 4th due end of the month.
I really like the material but it creates a hell of a mess and I don't have any problem with my DeWalt router (needs good quality bits though) and my Metabo SXE450 ROS with abranet disks. I made my own jig for drainer grooves.

The only thing I'm irritated about is the customer care kits are expensive but I feel I need to provide one to give the right impression.

How much discount do you get? pm me if you don't want it public and I'll return with my figures - you never know, one of us might squeeze a bit more from the distributor  

cheers

Bob


----------



## imarsden (22 Oct 2012)

Lons":10i9hu52 said:


> ashfell":10i9hu52 said:
> 
> 
> > hi have just fitted my first lot of these tops really good stuff heavy though and exspensive tooling need the best router festool OF2200 and mirka sander need any info just email me or check out my website,
> ...



Hi Bob, I notice this post is a little out of date - how many kitchens have you now fitted with this product. I'm considering it for our kitchen and would appreciate some input.

Cheers

Ian


----------



## Lons (22 Oct 2012)

imarsden":1yktu5yr said:


> Hi Bob, I notice this post is a little out of date - how many kitchens have you now fitted with this product. I'm considering it for our kitchen and would appreciate some input. Cheers Ian



Hi Ian

4 in the last couple of years including my own which is a reasonable size. I've probably got some bits around and have a sample pack though They've added some new patterns since.

Are you looking to fit it yourself: It's not too difficuly given reasonable skills. You do need an ROS and the proper clamps are a help but not essential as there are other ways, I didn't buy them. Need 2 people to fit and work it as it's bloody heavy stuff.
I have a contact with the distributor which could be useful to you.

I'll pm you my email address and mobile number if you want to discuss.

Bob


----------



## Max Power (23 Oct 2012)

Are you getting yours from North East Sheets and Panels Bob ? and do you have any pictures of it in situ ?


----------



## Lons (23 Oct 2012)

Alan Jones":3p5xs0v3 said:


> Are you getting yours from North East Sheets and Panels Bob ? and do you have any pictures of it in situ ?



Yes Alan I do buy from NESP. I do have photos, will dig them out if you want them. All 4 have been in light colours (3 different as 1 was duplicated)

BTW, the tops do scratch but polishes out fairly easily. Partly depends on the level of gloss it's chosen to polish to.

Bob


----------



## Lons (24 Oct 2012)

Alan Jones":1hf476xy said:


> Are you getting yours from North East Sheets and Panels Bob ? and do you have any pictures of it in situ ?



Hi Alan

Here are some pics of my own kitchen which is in Mistral - vanilla sky - the others I fitted were Mist and Calypso patterns but I'll have to dig into my photo archives to get pics of those installations.
I bought only 25mm sheets and used this instead of the usual 12mm for the backsplash as offcuts made it more economical.
.





.




.




.
This is the table in the breakfast room with matching mistral top
.




.
And this is matching utility room ( note the extra kettle, coffee maker ect. as it's close to the workshop :wink: )
.





cheers
Bob


----------



## serginho (17 Oct 2014)

Hi guys,

Long time since last post. Now many fitters have to know fit Mistal.

The only one problem I've got with them... I'm using standard guide rail saw with a track but notice that blades with "fine cut" need to be sharpen after making cutting like 4-6 cuts if your worktop about 600 wide or 2 times maximum if you cut long one about 3m long.

Does exist a proper fine cut blade just for Mistral?

When don't have time to send to sharpen them (blades) then I've to mush work to make a straight cut by routering. I'm using Festool of 2200 on them rail guide - after it finish is brilliant but a lot of time.
Would be saving time if somewhere you can get a Mistral fine cut blade. 

Thanks for any comments...


----------



## Max Power (20 Oct 2014)

Serginho, you would probably have more success posting your question at www.kitchenfittersforum.com


----------



## Lons (20 Oct 2014)

Serginho
I don't have any problems cutting 25mm thick Mistral and I've fitted around 12 kitchens so far with it.

I use a circular saw with standard 40T tungston tip or a jigsaw for cut outs. I cut about 3mm oversize then use a router to produce a clean edge. never needed to sharpen a blade. I think perhape your blade might be too fine!

cheers
Bob


----------



## devaney (17 Feb 2015)

Bob

I'd appreciate your help.

As you have now had your own Mistral work surfaces for some time can you tell me how they react to staining and general wear and tear. I've heard red wine is an absolute pig and is virtually impossible to remove off a Corian work surface. As you have created a table top I was wondering if you had experienced any similar problems.

How much should I expect to pay for the fitting only of a 3000 x 900 island bar and a 2400 x 625 work surface. And how long should it take an experience fitter to install.

PM me if you would like the job. I live on Merseyside.

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## Lons (18 Feb 2015)

devaney":24w4haxs said:


> Bob
> 
> I'd appreciate your help.
> 
> ...



Hi Dave
Firstly thanks for the offer of the job, much appreciated but I don't travel more than 20 miles and am very close to retirement now. Will be looking to sell on my van April / May.

Fitting: I really can't answer that question as it very much depends on what's involved, what the carcases are like and how much room to work etc. to the best of my knowledge, you can't get a 3mtr length of 900 b/fast bar (couldn't lift it anyway, and so would need to join 2 sections which is where some of the time and expertise is involved. Looks dead easy on the videos but takes care and accuracy to get and almost invisible join. the proper , "bessey type" clamps make the job easier and more accurate but mine cost me £280 so not cheap! 
I assume the w/top bit is one straight length, what about sink or cooker etc.? Either way it's a 2 man job due to weight. 

Durability : no problems at all for us and had red wine and curry spilt on it. You do need to wipe up immediately but then you have to do so on any solid surface worktops as well as granite. Stains that aren't allowed to penetrate deaply and most won't can be removed with cleaner and then polished out or if really bad could be sanded and polished quite easily - any woodworker is capbable but need an ROS (every woodworker needs one anyway :wink: ).

General wear and tear will occur and it will scratch so you need to treat it with respect - I do - wifie doesn't #-o. usual practince for any type of worktop is use protectors under hot pans and dishes, don't slide crockery across if it has rough underside and a lot does, don't cut on it with a knife and wipe spillages asap, however, an hour or so with an ROS, 400 or 600 grit depending on the finish you want and final polish will bring it back to new.

One other thing. Light colours generally need less maintenance for general light wear, darker colours show scratches much more quickly. I'd suggest that anyone describing wine stains as "a pig" needs to look at how they treat their property :lol: 

I've put the same colour into my sons house a year ago and it's pristine and none of the other installations I've done have asked me to re-finish.

Just my opinion Dave and I suggest you keep looking for others and make up your own mind but hope it helps. When we eventually downsize I will definitely look at fitting it again.

cheers
Bob

ps There are now a number of solid surface alternatives and many are similar composition. The market leader is of course Corian who insist on "Corian trained" fitters before they will supply. It's a load of bo**ocks and a marketing exercise to keep the product at a premium, the fitting methods are pretty similar whatever you fit. I have fitted and re-fitted Corian a number of times so it is from experience.


----------



## devaney (18 Feb 2015)

Thanks Bob

Incredibly helpful advice - much appreciated. We have decided to go for one of the lighter shades of Mistral based on your advice regarding scratching. Good to hear that staining is not a problem.

I've had a labour quote of £500. Two fitters for one and half days. They come very highly recommended by Karonia so I'm happy with the price.

Best wishes,

Dave


----------

